# Old La Honda time trial, Feb 18



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

http://www.scaledup.com/beattheclock/locationOLH.html

Feb. 18

Who's going?? Wish I was in shape already. There's another one on May 6 though.

francois



-------------



location – hill climb – Old La Honda

There are now two locations for the TIme Trial Series – Old La Honda and Cañada Road, both in Woodside. Old La Honda is the benchmark climb in the area and Cañada Road is the benchmark flat TT route for this area. All of the dates have been chosen to precede a major cycling event to offer riders the most benefit for training.

Registration and Staging Area: The registration and staging area for the hill climb will be at the Portola Valley Town Center. Consider riding your bike to the staging area and use it as a warmup. Please don't warm up on the course while the hill climb is in progress. This is a low key event. We do not want groups of cyclists gathering in the staging area or at the base of Old La Honda. Please warm up on your way to the staging area and arrive not more than 15 minutes before your scheduled start time.

When you are finished with your climb, please do not descend back down Old La Honda (it's an unpleasant descent in any case; plus, you'll clog up the road). If you want to come back down right away, turn right on Skyline and descend route 84 by turning right at the intersection in Skylonda (just a short distance north on Skyline). Otherwise, take one of the numerous routes to the coast or continue north or south on Skyline to experience some of the most breathtaking and challenging riding in the country!

Here are the statistics on Old La Honda: (courtesy of Lucas Pereira and Dan Connelly)
Max. grade: 15% (18% inside switchbacks)
Avg. grade: 7.2%
Length: 3.37 miles (5.42 km)
Climb: 1290 feet (393 m)
Descent: 0 feet (0 m)
Description: This is a classic, the benchmark climb in the region. It is neither terribly steep nor long, but its proximity to population centers and the beauty of its narrow switchbacks and generous shade make it extremely popular. Almost all local riders know their best times up this hill, from the bridge to the stop sign. Each Wednesday it is climbed by the infamous "Noon Ride," often including national-caliber riders.


----------

